# Nas pensacola fishing pier



## TheRoguePirate

irate:HERE IS ALL THE INFORMATION FOR THE FISHING PIER OPERATION NEXT WEEKEND AT THE AIR STATION.

TRP


----------



## boatnbob

*Is this for only three days or permanent?*

I didn't mean to offend anyone, so I deleted my previous post. It is what it is. Push the wrong buttons, and the CO can place the whole shabang off limits. PS: Thanks to all who served and your sacrifices you made. 

Bob


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock

*Not so.*

I am retired Navy, last duty station NAS. With a total of twelve years stationed in the area. I retired in 1983 and up until that time there was no restrictions on fishing anywhere aboard NAS. Not sure of the year that the fishing restrictions came about, but at that time there was no further fishing allowed around Port Ops or the carrier pier. I have caught many large kings, a few cobia, lots of reds, and hundreds of flounder around that area. This time of the year king mackeral show up that when hooked go to Fort Pickens and never look back. Don't be so sure something can be done as the base C.O. has control and interest from outside is probably not welcome. If you get down to that area any time in the future read the signs. Although not really strictly enforced I believe they state something like keep your a## out. Best left alone and keep what we have.


----------



## foxbo

Wheelock, if I remember correctly they tightened down on fishing after the attacks on 911. Put in a buffer zone on the water, which I have no problem with as gun boats tend to make me pay close attention to where I fish.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

*Reply for Bob*

The Pier will only be open just for 3 days. 

The donations are for the 2012 Hospital Corpsman Ball not just a commettee.

The pier is can not be reserved by individuals for free fish time for obvious reasons, one security, two this is a military installation three it is an operational pier for ships, who would clean up your mess that people leave (would you like it if i came to your work site, mucked it all up with trash and fish/bait guts and then your boss told you that you have to clean up someone elses mess? Only a committee can reserve the pier. Most of this summer the pier was operated by the Navy Ball Commettee. 

I have missed fishing there since it was last open, so when i saw an opertunity to open it back up, even if just a few days i jumped at it. 
I also could have kept advertising low key instead of putting it on this forum. I know other people enjoyed the pier as much as i do so i wanted to spread the word as much as possible. i do not care if any money is raised doing this, i wanted to be able to fish there myself however, no one is pocketing any of the money for personal use. All proceeds go directly to procuring a place, food, entertainment for Enlisted Hospital Corpsmen to gather, remember their history, engage each other and above all, remember those who did not come back. Bake sales do not cover the expenses of venue, entertainment, photography and food. 

If you do not wish to participate, there is no requirment that you do. 

TRP
irate:


----------



## boatnbob

*Thank you for the long reply and history - I thought I apologized*

If my changed response didn't come across as an apology, I admit I was wrong and I misread the original intent of your post, thus deleting the previous post. I don't want to stir up any unnecessary hard feelings or create any problems.

You guys obviously know more about the base than I and its history. I meant no harm and after rereading my original post, decided it wasn't warranted. Thank you for the effort to explain the situation. I am familiar with how the military works and respect their decisions - usually. I apologized promptly. Your icon in your initial post looked like an unhappy person posting until I realized it was a pirate, thus my initial misunderstanding of what and why you were posting. 

What else can I do except attempt to be more careful before I hit the send button? Again, my humble apologies are extended to the offended and sensitive who read my original post.

My your hospital corpsman ball be a success. 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Boat-Dude

We only hold fishing rods not grudges.


----------



## romadfishrman

Might be stirring the pot but. I don't understand why it's so hard to find a place to fish on NAS??? I've been stationed on hurlburt for the past 3 years, live within 30-40 min between both NAS and Hurby, and I have pulled my hair out trying to find places to fish from on NAS. I've had my liscense number written down for records because I was fishing in an area that I wasn't supposed to be fishing in. It's called MWR and the CO should be sympathetic to all military members that come to his base and are trying to enjoy the nice-ities that NAS naturally offers. And as far as cleaning the pier, just an idea. It's a training base so you have trainees(Some not all) that get into trouble, be it fro failing tests, military bearing, customs and courtesies, professionalism, and so on, additionally, if they fail their course the student is placed on a waiting list until further words. These are the guys that you make clean the pier. It's not fun but hey neither is picking up the trash out of the CO's office. If anybody knows some good spots to shore fish off of NAS please PM me. I'm going to go out tomorrow morning and try not to get into any trouble.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

I will concur romadfishrman. I was taken back at the restrictions on shore fishing on NAS. Coming from Camp Lejeune where you can pretty much fish anywhere, the restricted areas here do feel a little overdone without good enough reasons.
I have a spot that has had good results and is allowed. i did have to utilize google earth and look for ideas and spend a day in a 4WD jeep and breaking brush on foot to find a few areas. however that to me is all part of the adventure of fishing. 

and there is no grudges here. bob did post a kind reply.


----------



## gonz1643

yesterday went mullet fishing around bayou grande marina on the base in my boat security talked to me because I was a suspicious person in a small boat. Once they found out what I did on the base, I had no problems at all.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

*report from this weekend at NAS*

Well folks it was an explosive weekend at the NAS Fishing Pier. If you could get past the cold temps and the ground covered 3 inches deep in "Pensacola Dry Rub" (Pelican Poop), we had a lot of fun with a mixed bag action all weekend long.

The Reds came out to play with some big bulls pulled in and a few slot keepers. I watched a 4 year old girl pull one in twice her size, her day. Finally got me one of them on Saturday on squid of all things.

The Blues were running strong making for a fun day with spoons and lures and also adding to the skill to get small fish out of the water quickly. Almost like Tarpon fishing in the Boca Grande pass back home. Those of you that have been there know what I mean!

Flounder were in abundance the first two days but seemed to taper out on Sunday. Or as I believe, the local pros cleaned house! 

Red snapper both big and small made their way to the area. Made for fun catch/photo/release.

A huge school of great size mullet came through both Friday and Sunday. 

Ribbon fish were being pulled at the cyclic rate Saturday night on both spoons and crank bait.

Pin fish larger than I have ever seen before in all my years kept the in-between tide fishing fun esp. for the little anglers out there.

One grouper of which I could not see the type from a distance but had great size on him came up for a photo op and then replaced. 

Spanish were a constant target of opportunity with anything shiny.

Weekend weirdest catch of the weekend goes to DVLDOCZ with an eel and small octopus. We laughed so hard we cried! However he did redeem himself the next morning with two slot reds. 

Myself, I ended the weekend with much lost tackle, still trying to figure out how...one bull red, many blue, a bunch of Spanish, a few red snapper and a baby grouper barely 4 inches long and a giant Sail Cat on Saturday night. 

Wishing you all tight lines. I will advise you the next time we can get the pier open for good times. 

TRP
irate:


----------



## Worn Out

*Now "that" is*

...a fishing report !
I hope that octopus got cleaned and eaten !


----------

